# I'm new. Here's my bettas. =D



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's there home at the moment. A triple DIY divided 10gal with 2 power filters on each side. (Tank is cycling with no fish.)










Here's my Cambodian/ multicolor CT. (He doesn't know what he wants to be.)
Named Shutter

















Here's my steel blue CT Mr. Sparkles.









And my latest addition a Copper HM (no name yet).


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

they are beautiful....


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I love your Copper Halfmoon :] Stunning.


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

fishbubbles said:


> I love your Copper Halfmoon :] Stunning.


Thank you. I actually got him pretty cheap ($15).


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Adam! Wow that Copper HM looks nice! Nice buy, wink wink! We need a good picture of him flaring.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Beautiful boys! And I love their tank!


----------

